# Unusually loud road noise around 40MPH that goes away when steering slightly rotated



## kmihmiscnissanforums (Dec 24, 2016)

I have a 17 year old car. It got 4 new tires a few months ago. Very recently I noticed that when the car runs around 40MPH, the road noise is terribly loud, a lot louder than usual. The noise kind of starts around 20 or 25MPH and stays up to 65MPH and I haven't driven over 65MPH lately. The weird part is, if I rotate the steering wheel very slightly to the right, the loud road noise goes away. So, I went to an empty parking lot and drove in a huge circle and slightly rotated the steering wheel to the right and the louder than normal noise was completely gone. As soon as I start driving straight or to the left, the loud sound from the front-left tire (I think) comes back. I know I have a wheel alignment issue, but this noise was never there last week. What is causing this weird road noise?


----------



## kmihmiscnissanforums (Dec 24, 2016)

Thanks for zero support


----------



## RJ64 (Jul 23, 2017)

Sounds like one of the wheel bearings is going out. I've had that noise on more than my share of vehicles over the years. You didn't say how many miles are on the car, and sometimes that doesn't matter, age can be a factor as well. Something else that it could be is that one of the front tires is cupped badly, from alignment being off possibly, and that will make noise as well. I've had that problem also. It's easier and cheaper to check the tire first. The wheel bearings get pressed into the hubs so that's a tad more difficult to deal with. This info applies to FWD cars mainly and I didn't see where you gave any info about the car, besides it's age.


----------



## kmihmiscnissanforums (Dec 24, 2016)

I'll rotate the wheels and update.


----------



## RJ64 (Jul 23, 2017)

If it's not the tires, jack up one side of the car at a time, leaving the opposite wheel on the ground, and rotate the wheel by hand to listen for the noise. Place the transmission in neutral before you rotate the wheel. Listen for the noise and 'feel' for grinding or something abnormal. If the bearing is shot you should be able to tell by doing that. Keep the wheels straight as well.


----------



## kmihmiscnissanforums (Dec 24, 2016)

RJ64 said:


> If it's not the tires, jack up one side of the car at a time, leaving the opposite wheel on the ground, and rotate the wheel by hand to listen for the noise. Place the transmission in neutral before you rotate the wheel. Listen for the noise and 'feel' for grinding or something abnormal. If the bearing is shot you should be able to tell by doing that. Keep the wheels straight as well.


I rotated all 4 wheels and the car runs quieter now. However, the slight grinding/humming noise goes away when I rotate the steering wheel to the right. I was told that it is the sign of a bad front driver side wheel bearing. I replaced the front driver side wheel bearing, the noise did not go away, still diminishes when steering is rotated to the right.


----------



## RJ64 (Jul 23, 2017)

kmihmiscnissanforums said:


> I rotated all 4 wheels and the car runs quieter now. However, the slight grinding/humming noise goes away when I rotate the steering wheel to the right. I was told that it is the sign of a bad front driver side wheel bearing. I replaced the front driver side wheel bearing, the noise did not go away, still diminishes when steering is rotated to the right.


It's probably the right side bearing then. Did you check the bearings like I described in my last post? Just listening to the noise won't always be an accurate way to tell where it's coming from when you are driving the car. Noises can radiate off the car and fool you. I even have put a car on a lift and ran it in gear so I could watch and listen to what was happening while I was next to the wheels. With no weight on the bearings they will be a tad quieter, unless you have one so bad it's getting to fall apart. 

And since you have never mentioned it, what car is all this happening on?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

With the wheel up grab it at the 12 and 6 oclock positions and see if there is any movement. If so probably bad bearing. On mine this past year I was sure noise was coming from the right front and turned out to be the rear right.

Wheel Bearing Noise Diagnostics


----------



## kmihmiscnissanforums (Dec 24, 2016)

Yes, I followed your instructions and checked the wheels. There is no play. All bearings seem tight. I had a mechanic replace the front driver side wheel bearing. I cannot hear or feel any noise from any wheel when I lift and rotate.


----------



## RJ64 (Jul 23, 2017)

I hope you get the issue sorted out soon. I'm not sure why you won't say what vehicle this is happening on, so I've gone as far as I can helping. I'm gonna get off this thread now, so take care!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I think your best bet is to take it in for an alignment. You will get a professional inspection that way. For all we know your car is not even a Nissan. And regarding your first post and second one, you can do searches here, and you can also use google to learn more and educate yourself a bit with regard to the different possibilities. For example if you have a tire with a bad belt, moving it to another wheel will affect the sound you hear. Somehow I suspect you may have bought really cheap tires, or gotten a defective one. You may also want to consult a different mechanic


----------



## kmihmiscnissanforums (Dec 24, 2016)

I know the alignment is messed up because Sears tested it several times and told me that alignment is way off. I am guessing it is an alignment issue.


----------

